# Trans Problem



## ARbaines (Jun 26, 2015)

John Deere 6415 Shift lever will not move Power Quad Transmission. Any ideas?.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard the TF ARbaines.

You are saying that the lever is shifted into forward or reverse but the tractor does not move. No error code? No flashing light?


----------



## ARbaines (Jun 26, 2015)

HarveyW said:


> Welcome aboard the TF ARbaines.
> 
> You are saying that the lever is shifted into forward or reverse but the tractor does not move. No error code? No flashing light?


No the shift lever will not move there are no codes


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm wondering if this is similar to other tractor shift problems?

The shift lever gets worn on bottom and it sometimes doesn't engage the shift forks properly. Usually happens on a hasty shift. If you get one fork out of alignment, and then the lever won't shift at all. You can usually take a screwdriver and get everything back in line. Shine a flashlight down through the shift pattern slots and hopefully you can see what's going on. 

I haven't done this on a Deere, but I've done it quite a few times on a Massey Ferguson and on a Ford.


----------

